# Wo gibts die Bioshock Demo?



## PCGH_Thilo (7. September 2007)

Bei den Kollegen von pcgames.de...

Klick mich für mehr Infos.


----------



## der_schnitter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts die Demo?*

Hmm.Also wenn das ein normaler User so geschrieben hätte,dann wäre das entweder gelöscht worden oder zumindest von einem Moderator ein wenig umgeschrieben worden...
Ich hab einfach aus Langeweile auf den Link geklickt.Entweder Bioshock im Titel ergänzen und das im Threadtext schreiben oder den Thread ganz löschen empfehle ich hier.Selbst PCGH_Tilos müssen sich an Regeln halten (auch wenn sie in den heiligen Hallen residieren)


----------



## McZonk (7. Januar 2008)

Ich habe den Threadtitel angepasst.  Zumal der Thread alt ist und früher mal in einem eigenen Bioshock Unterforum stand. Jetzt ist er zugegeben nicht mehr ganz aussagekräftig


----------



## der_schnitter (8. Januar 2008)

Ach so.Das war vor meiner Zeit hier in der heiligen Datenbank xD

Dann wird wohl mit dem Crysis Unterforum das gleiche passieren *sniff*
Dann mal schnell noch überall spammen bevor das nächste Topspiel kommt


----------

